# /dev/video0: No such device

## meranto

I can't get my webcam to work, it's a Trust Spycam 300s, which uses the stv680 module using xawtv:

```
This is xawtv-3.94, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.13-ck8)

can't open /dev/video0: No such device

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such device

v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such device

v4l: open /dev/video0: No such device

no video grabber device available

```

While /dev/video0 is there for sure:

```
ls video*

video    video15  video22  video3   video37  video44  video51  video59  video9

video0   video16  video23  video30  video38  video45  video52  video6

video1   video17  video24  video31  video39  video46  video53  video60

video10  video18  video25  video32  video4   video47  video54  video61

video11  video19  video26  video33  video40  video48  video55  video62

video12  video2   video27  video34  video41  video49  video56  video63

video13  video20  video28  video35  video42  video5   video57  video7

video14  video21  video29  video36  video43  video50  video58  video8

```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

v4l2_common             5888  0

stv680                 28428  0

i915                   19712  1

drm                    65684  2 i915

snd_pcm_oss            50592  0

snd_mixer_oss          18432  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3844  0

snd_seq_oss            33792  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7168  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51472  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8844  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

pcspkr                  3800  0

snd_intel8x0           32320  1

snd_ac97_codec         79356  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                89864  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24708  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    55044  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10632  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

usb_storage           112144  0

scsi_mod               93028  1 usb_storage

spca50x               264216  0

videodev                9728  2 stv680,spca50x
```

```
dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Wheel Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver spca50x

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20041224/work/spca5xx-20041224/drivers/usb/spca50x.c: spca5xx driver 0.55 registered

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver stv680

drivers/usb/media/stv680.c: [usb_stv680_init:1497] STV(i): usb camera driver version v0.25 registering

drivers/usb/media/stv680.c: STV0680 USB Camera Driver v0.25

```

however, the camera is not listed

```
lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04fc:0005 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2770:905c NHJ, Ltd

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

I've tried pretty much all of what I could find on the forum + google, so what could be the problem....

----------

## meranto

by the way, I have several USB product working on the same port, like a printer (Epson 890), Digicam (PTP and Mass storage Nikon 4600), Bluetooth (Sitecom dongle thing) and Memory stick (Dell shitty 64 MB thing) so the problem should be somewhere in the v4l thing but I don't know where to look.

----------

## Headrush

With all those /dev/video* entries I would think they are remnants of the old static /dev system.

If you are using udev, which I hope you are, you can remove all the /dev/ nodes and let udev recreate only the ones you need.

(udevstart or reboot)

I think the default of udev is to use /dev/v4l/video*. Either try using /dev/video/video0 and/or make a symlink to this.

```
ln -s /dev/v4l/video0 /dev/video0
```

----------

## meranto

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> With all those /dev/video* entries I would think they are remnants of the old static /dev system.
> 
> If you are using udev, which I hope you are, you can remove all the /dev/ nodes and let udev recreate only the ones you need.
> 
> (udevstart or reboot)
> ...

 

Well, after some struggeling I got some kind of alien webcam of which nobody ever heard. This webcam worked fine with the spca5xx module, so I'm pretty convinced that my system is OK now for handling webcams (after some kernel rebuilds etc.).

It created /dev/v4l/video0 (to which the symlink of /dev/video0 pointed) and xawtv, gqcam, amsn etc all got it to work.

I'm no more using "hotplug" or "coldplug", just "usbd" and kernel 2.6.14-ck1 (CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV = m) with the spca5xx module (either by emerging or compiling the source from the website) .

I guess that the webcam I aimed to use (Trust Spycam 300s) is not supported by any driver/module available, since I tried all of them.

Is there anyone who has got this webcam to work?

----------

## Headrush

Can you post the relevant parts of 

```
lspci -v
```

regarding your webcam.

Some of the sites I looked at suggested that the ov511 module works with that webcam.

Edit:  My mistake. Looks ike it was Spacecam, not Spycam. I guess STV0680 drive IS what you need.

Have you tried using the pencam2 program without loading the stv0680 module, as suggested on the driver homepage?

----------

## meranto

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> Can you post the relevant parts of 
> 
> ```
> lspci -v
> ```
> ...

 

```
lspci -v

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 017f

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at bf80 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 017f

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at bf40 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 017f

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at bf20 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 017f

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f6effc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #0a [2080]
```

I'm quite sure it's not the stv680 module, I found this suggestion also but it referred to the Spycam300 instead of Spycam300s so that might explain why it does not work.

without loading the module:

```
./pencam2

 pencam_open error: Cannot open camera. Are you sure it is connected to the computer?
```

with loading the module:

```
./pencam2

 pencam_open error: Cannot open camera. Are you sure it is connected to the computer?
```

I guess I'm stuck here

edit:

what I didn't notice before (my fault) is that it is listed is "lsusb"

```
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04fc:0005 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2770:905c NHJ, Ltd

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

The sunplus one is my USB-mouse

----------

